# RIMMEL london cosmetics : lips, eyes, and face.



## MadchenRogue (Sep 9, 2009)

Did not see a thread for rimmel, so I started this one. 


Here is a tumbnail of my swatch. Now, I don't know if they have stopped making "rimmel "kiss off" lipgloss. I just checked their official website and under "lips" well, there is  a "no show" of the 'kiss of'  lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But here in Texas they are still selling it, well atleast in the RGV.


----------



## glowingface (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## SQUALID (Jan 10, 2010)

Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lipstick - Vintage Pink (180)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Eye Glistener in 100 Girls Only, 200 Straight Laced, 400 Talk to Me, 500 Stand Out 

Soft Kohl Kajal Eye Liner Pencil in 064 Stormy Grey


----------



## musicalhouses (Sep 13, 2010)

Rimmel Vinyl Gloss Swatches:

Be Famous:






Take A Chance:


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 13, 2010)

Not the best photo of the tube but this colour is great for those with dark lips.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Volumizing Brush on left; Lengthening Brush on right


  	Rimmel Day 2 Night Mascara Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Rimmel- Stay Glossy l/p in Black Diva


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 26, 2011)

Mauve Renew
  	More photos here.


----------



## Christinaann5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rimmel Clean Finish 120 Ivory (lightest color available)





Rimmel Clean Finish-120 Ivory Swatched


----------



## atqa (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 21, 2012)

Kate Lipstick in 01.

  	More photos & review here.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought Some Kate Lipsticks with the following numbers:





  	colores with the same order


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 5, 2012)

Kate Collection Lipstick in #14. More photos & review here.


----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2014)

Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquers in Stellar, Apocaliptic, Big Bang


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 19, 2014)

The new lip lacquers are bombbbb. Such great colors and staying power is lovely. I reviewed them on ma blog. Check it out! I wanted to post photos but I posted this from my phone . Sorry! http://carleysworldofbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 19, 2014)

Christinaann5 said:


> Rimmel Clean Finish 120 Ivory (lightest color available)
> 
> Rimmel Clean Finish-120 Ivory Swatched


  I thought about giving this a try, but the way it's packaged is such a turn off. I would love this if it came with a pump.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 27, 2014)

Rimmel London Exaggerate Full Color lip liner is my favorite Rimmel find. I'm always trying to find a good lip liner and so far the best ones I've used are by Chanel. But if you don't want to pay Chanel prices, Rimmel lip liner is going to be the most comparable drugstore lip liner.

  Great color payoff, amazing staying power, no smearing. What more could you want?

  Below is the color Pure 005




  Indoor




  Outside

  For reference, I wear MAC F&B foundation in C3

  Goes well with Revlon Lip Butter in Wild Watermelon


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 4, 2014)

Scandaleyes Eye Shadow Paints in Slate Grey & Golden Bronze


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 7, 2014)

Scandaleyes Eye Shadow Paints


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 19, 2014)

Stay Blushed Liquid Cheek Tints


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2015)

Show Off Matte Lip Velvet Lacquers


----------

